# Harry is not walking



## ace10002 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have new puppy Harry and he is 6 month old. I don't know if anyone could help me with this problem.
Ever since I got him from the breeder he is very shy and scared to walk outside. I live in apartment complex and he loves to play fetch in the hallway. On the other hand, I want to take a walk with Harry out side, he just sit there avoiding my eye contact. Looks like he is scared and distracted by the surroundings. I tried to pull and drag him but no use. So, I have to carry Harry to park and walk back home all the time. Only time he would walk is on our way back home and when there is other dog chasing him. I also tried the treat to get him walking but he is just not interested. I am getting little frustrated and I hope Harry would get over it. Anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have new puppy Harry and he is 6 month old. I don't know if anyone could help me with this problem.
> Ever since I got him from the breeder he is very shy and scared to walk outside. I live in apartment complex and he loves to play fetch in the hallway. On the other hand, I want to take a walk with Harry out side, he just sit there avoiding my eye contact. Looks like he is scared and distracted by the surroundings. I tried to pull and drag him but no use. So, I have to carry Harry to park and walk back home all the time. Only time he would walk is on our way back home and when there is other dog chasing him. I also tried the treat to get him walking but he is just not interested. I am getting little frustrated and I hope Harry would get over it. Anyone have any suggestions?
> Thanks.[/B]


YOu could try bringing along with you a handful of soft treats--something that he doesn't have to stop and chew for a long time--something like small pieces of cheese. Put him on his leash like you're taking him for a walk and every few steps he takes reward him and make a big deal about it. Don't overdo it as to freak him out more, just a lot of positive reinforcement, patting, etc. Good luck!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Ours were both very relunctant walkers up to around 6 months... they did not know what to think about the harness and leash on them and they just did not get the idea of walking... This all changed when a relative with another dog took their dog and our two for a walk one morning!! All they needed was for another friendly dog to set an example and show them what this walking on a leash thing is all about. Another thing to try is just to put the harness and leash on them while safe in the house and let them get used to that.

Good luck.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Your lucky if you ask me. :biggrin: 
Mine tries to dart out the door!
She gets dirtier on walks and is NOT afraid to run up to any dog! :shocked: Which means she could be dinner to one of them. :smscare2: 
At first when I took her she was afraid of the leash on her and stepping into strange territory.
Soon your little guy will be loving the walks! Be patient. :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have new puppy Harry and he is 6 month old. I don't know if anyone could help me with this problem.
> Ever since I got him from the breeder he is very shy and scared to walk outside. I live in apartment complex and he loves to play fetch in the hallway. On the other hand, I want to take a walk with Harry out side, he just sit there avoiding my eye contact. Looks like he is scared and distracted by the surroundings. I tried to pull and drag him but no use. So, I have to carry Harry to park and walk back home all the time. Only time he would walk is on our way back home and when there is other dog chasing him. I also tried the treat to get him walking but he is just not interested. I am getting little frustrated and I hope Harry would get over it. Anyone have any suggestions?
> Thanks.[/B]


Personally, I wouldn't pull and drag him. He could get hurt. It seems like he is afraid. He needs to feel secure and safe which I don't think he will feel if you let other dogs chase him or if he is being dragged. Why don't you pick him up, if a dog is chasing him? If I had someone chasing me, when I went out, I sure wouldn't want to go out either.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Try little bits of chicken (boiled) every few steps. Hold it so he has
to walk to it and keep going until he sees it's safe. This may take
a week or two but he will get the idea. Don't attempt to drag him
or he will surely be frightened. Tiny little tugs if he hesitates is
better. Keep showing him the chicken...tiny bits every few steps
with lots of praise.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

When you do walk Harry, do you use a collar or harness? Collars shouldn't be used on Maltese and other toy breed dogs because it can damage their trachea. Only a harness should be used.

Herer is some information on collapsed tracheas:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...p;articleid=410


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Check to see if his nails need to be trimmed. They could be too long and why he prefers walking on softer surfaces. Get him accustom to massaging his feet now while he is still young by feeling all around and in between the pads as well. It is something that they advise you to do in puppy class so that if there is a problem he will get used to having his paws touched.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

My experience has been that one of mine does not like walking at all, she is two and has acted the way you describe since we started trying to walk her at 5 months. She wouldn't even take treats when walking because she was so frightened of her surroundings. Its a big world out there with a lot of strange noises when you are only 3 pounds! So I just carry her in a bag and she pokes her head out or ducks back in when something scares her. Its really cute and I've come to accept the fact that she hates walking. 

Our new puppy LOVES to walk, he gets so excited when he even thinks we are going for a walk. Our little girl walks a little better now that we have the 2 of them, so I definitely believe they feel more secure if they have a companion dog that they know and are familiar with. And they do much better if the whole "pack" goes for a walk - that is me and my husband with the pups.


----------



## ace10002 (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
I will be more patient and I will try to take him to my parent's place and walk with Shela (Female Yorki). I hope she will show him how it's done.

As for draging and pulling, I wasn't draging him or force Harry into walk. I just pull to see if that would get him to walk. I wouldn't do anything to hurt this little guy.  Also for collars, I got him the Buddy Belt because I had a regular collar for Harry and as soon as he put it on he hated. I thought the collar was stoping him from walking. 

I guess getting Harry to walk would take bit more time and effort. I will let you guys know what happens.

BTW, I am currently training him to get used to car ride. He gets car sick!! This poor guy is having hard time.. 
I have to give him more loving..


----------

